# PoisonGirl had her baby



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Emma asked me to pass the message on as she can't get on here at the minute 

Baby girl was delivered by emergency section last night weighing 1lb 3oz (Saturday night). Amazingly she is breathing by herself! She is truly a miracle baby, she wasn't meant to be here for another 15 weeks but clearly she decided she couldn't wait 



















For those of you who don't have her facebook I'll pass on any messages x

Welcome to the world baby girl!!!


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Hope all goes ok for her such a little un - welcome to our world Cariad xxxxx


----------



## gesic (Feb 19, 2009)

congratulations although so early am sure both will be fine x


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

They've not picked a name yet, I reckon we all come up with one


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

Aw bless her.

Sending prayers and loving thoughts to everyone

xx


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

OMG thats early !! Sending love and strength to the little one and Mum and Dad xxxx


----------



## PembrokeMadhouse (May 18, 2009)

Wow.... it was only "yesterday" she said she was preggers! Glad all is well... Congratulations to all..... x


----------



## JoWDC (Jan 11, 2009)

Thats a good piece of news for an otherwise crappy start to my day.

Congratulations Emma & welcome to the world little one.


----------



## vickie1985 (Feb 18, 2009)

awwwwwwwwwwwww bless, shes so tiny and sweet! really pleased to hear shes breathing on her own!


Sending lots of love through the ashy air to baby girl and parents!!


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Wow she is tiny! :eek6: sending good vibes - congratulations


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

Gosh thats early, what a way to make an entrance! Congrats mum and dad and welcome to the world little one!


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2010)

OMG!! What a shock that must of been. 

Am sending loads of positive thoughts and best wishes to her and her family. 

Welcome to the world precious one.


----------



## shutterspeed (Mar 23, 2010)

O my, so tiny!!
A friend of mine had an early delivery too, was a lot of worry, but the boy is OK now.
Wish you all the best with this little one!


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

What a surprise, hopefully both will do well, Dixie and Dave will be missing her like crazy! She looks like a tough little thing, brilliant that she's breathing alone already!


----------



## Mollydoodle (Mar 10, 2010)

please pass on my congrats. wot a tiny wee thing but sounds like shes doing well. fingers crossed she will be home soon xxxx


----------



## suewhite (Oct 31, 2009)

Congrats wishing you all well look forward to hearing updates Suexxx


----------



## billyboysmammy (Sep 12, 2009)

oh my lord!

Thats brought back some memories! My little boy was 14 weeks early! 

Congratulations PG and gooo little fighter! She's on cpap already which is a MASSIVE Step for a micropreemie, so she is doing wonderfully! xx


----------



## bird (Apr 2, 2009)

OMG shes tiny.  Great news that shes breathing on her own though. Send them all my love and best wishes.


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

congratulations to poisongirl, hope your are all doing well xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

Oh she is beautiful...they do say the best things come in small packages...Please pass on my congratulations

Juliex


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Congratulations PoisonGirl and her family, and a huge welcome to the world to the tiny little beauty.


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

she is so tiny ! Congrats and all the best


----------



## sarybeagle (Nov 4, 2009)

Wow congratulations  great weight for such a teeny and brill news she's breathing ok what a fighter  xx


----------



## Pug_D (Feb 21, 2010)

Oh my gosh! So tiny!!

Shes beautiful, huge congratulations and prayers that all goes smoothly.


----------



## Terrier Fan (Oct 20, 2008)

Wow, she's so tiny. Congratulations and welcome to the world baby girl


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

What a teeny likkle one - so lovely - fingers toes & everything crossed here that it goes well, and masses of congrats to PG who must be feeling a bit sore today!


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

Aready left my congrats on facebook but Congrats again, she is gorgeous and such a clever girl breathing on her own! Shows shes a little fighter.xx


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

Wow, how many weeks gestation is she?

Liz


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Wow i had to read the thread title twice I thought my eyes where playing tricks on me! Congratulations to Mum, Dad and Big brother Louis


----------



## pickle (Mar 24, 2008)

Congratulations on the new little one. Hope she goes from strength to strength.
Such a sweet, tiny little lady:001_wub:


----------



## Clare7435 (Dec 17, 2009)

Aww....so tiny,,,,sending all my stregnth and special thoughts to this tiny bundle of joy and her mummy.......congratulations......clare xxx


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

. Congratulations to PG and her family and I hope that lovely little girl is ok.


----------



## Cazza1974 (Sep 23, 2009)

Congratulations to the family. xx


----------



## Sarahnorris (Dec 1, 2008)

congrats to the family, hope all is well..


----------



## CreativeLC (Aug 13, 2008)

Congratulations to the family, i hope all goes well for the little one x Shes so tiny but im glad she is breathing on her own.


----------



## willa (Jan 16, 2010)

Omg she's tiny :eek6:. Congratulations :thumbup:


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Congratulations to all concerned. What a little fighter!!!


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

Aww how lovely. My friend was 16 weeks early and they let baby home around 5lbs. Lovely. I only seen she was pregnant from a post last week


----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)

oh she is so weenie, congratulations xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

managed to get on! 
thank you so much for the messages x x

I went for a check on fri and my BP was high so they sent me to maternity. Then I got moved to edinbburgh because they have more specialist care.
My bloods just kept not looking good then on sat my kidney function went down.
OH was at home sorting the dogs and getting sleep in a bed after a night on a chair, mum had just left me when they told me they had2 take me 2 theatre so called her back.
It was so scary i couldnt stop shaking and crying until they finished sewin me back up and said baby is ok. She was born at almost 11pm, 1lb 3oz!
OH got back before i was out theatre but he didnt get to see our daughter until 6am, and then I saw her at about 1pm (cos i was attached 2 drips and things!) they had taken the air tube out her mouth already!

She is so tiny her little fist doesnt even reach round my finger!

She is so very strong although she needs the odd reminder to breath and she will get tired and need the air tube in occasionally but she is very strong. 

im goin to be in til end of week prob (not lookin 4ward to leaving her here!!!!)so wont get on much- had to find some way on PF searching google as the patientline internet blocked direct link!! lol.

thanks again for your messages and thoughts xxxx


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Oh how great you managed to get on- what an ordeal for you! She is to tiny, but great to hear she's a fighter - any names yet? All the best and loads of loving wishes & thoughts coming your way, and to your OH as well as you & the little one


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

Crikey can't believe you're online patientline never let me on or my phone. Congrats to you and your family.


----------



## Taz Devil (Apr 29, 2008)

Congratulations on the new arrival. Hope it's not too long before you are both home.


----------



## kaiyaakita (Feb 24, 2010)

hi just wanted to pass on my best wishes aswell :thumbup:


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

When I saw this, I thought to myself.... she wasn't due for quite a while yet! 15 weeks early!!

I send best wishes to Emma, Baby Girl and Family. I hope everything goes okay.


----------



## francesandjon (Jun 3, 2009)

Congratulations!

She's obviously a fighter if she's only on CPAP and not a ventilator! Good luck for the coming few days and weeks. x


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

Congratulations!!!! she's so tiny and beautifull so glad to hear she's doing well. My friend had premature twins as tiny as your little girl, it took them about a year to catch up to the weight they should be, they are big strapping 6ft something now, wouldnt believe they had the start they did.

She has the whole world to grow in.


----------



## lifeizsweet (Jun 7, 2009)

Congrats on the new arrival!


----------



## charmedlassie88 (Sep 21, 2009)

wow! Congrats. Hopefully everything goes smoothly x


----------



## Zayna (Apr 19, 2009)

Wow!!!

Congratulations!!!!!!xxxxxxxx


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Awww what a really tiny little mite she is too, and so cute. I am so glad she is ok and Poisongirl is doing well, please send her my love and a kiss on the babys forehead from me. xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

Congratulations.:thumbup::thumbup: she is tiny but must be strong if she's breathing herself.


The wife of one of the men I work with had a baby 15 weeks premature she had to go to the hospital for check ups for the first couple of years until she caught up with the other kids her age. Now you wouldn't know if you saw her unless you knew she was a prem baby.


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

must have been terrifying PG.

Little girl in my lads class was born at 25 weeks, she is absolutely fine and strong as an Ox, she is 6 now 

Sending hugs xxx


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2010)

Congratulations! 

Who knows, she could be a future PF member when us teenagers are older...


----------



## mollymo (Oct 31, 2009)

Congratulations on your new arrival


----------



## brackensmom (Jun 15, 2009)

congratulations to you all, she certainly sounds a fighter.


----------



## rachy86xx (Sep 24, 2009)

Aww she's tiny!!

Congratulations PG and family!


----------



## ClaireLouise (Oct 11, 2009)

Congratulation xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Matrix/Logan (May 7, 2009)

sequeena said:


> Emma asked me to pass the message on as she can't get on here at the minute
> 
> Baby girl was delivered by emergency section last night weighing 1lb 3oz (Saturday night). Amazingly she is breathing by herself! She is truly a miracle baby, she wasn't meant to be here for another 15 weeks but clearly she decided she couldn't wait
> 
> ...


My nephew was 1lb 3oz when he was born at 27weeks, he is now 13 and doing very well. 
Havnt read all the threads but hope she is doing well. X X


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Oh my what a beautiful baby girl.
Please send my love and best wishes.
x


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

Awwwww she a cutie!!! 

Congratulations PG and family :thumbup: 


xxx


----------



## corrine3 (Feb 22, 2009)

What a shock! Hope they are both doing well x


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

wow, congrats!

I panicked when I saw the thread title, was praying you & baby would be okay!

Glad to hear she's doing well, lets hope she carries on progressing like she is!


----------



## Ducky (Nov 23, 2008)

i almost had a heart attack when i saw it on facebook.

so glad you are both doing good though xxx


----------



## JSR (Jan 2, 2009)

Blimey I nearly missed this!! What a surprise! So glad they are both okay. :thumbup:


----------



## EmsBuddy (Mar 30, 2010)

Awww she is such a cutie!! Congrats!!

She sounds like a real figher! Take care xxx


----------



## Karsie (Jun 12, 2009)

How is everyone today?


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Karsie said:


> How is everyone today?


I was just thinking this. Hope someone can update us.


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

I've not heard anything else but here's another pic


----------



## willa (Jan 16, 2010)

sequeena said:


> I've not heard anything else but here's another pic


Aww cute photo of them 3  Scary how TINY she is !


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Only just seen this so massive congrats to PoisonGirl & family from me & all mine xxxx


----------



## xgemma86x (Feb 13, 2009)

Awwwww bless she's tiny. Congrats xx


----------



## RachyBobs (Oct 18, 2009)

Blimey shes teeennnyyy :001_wub:

Congratulations PosionGirl :001_wub: big well done!!


----------



## alaun (Jul 21, 2009)

Best wishes and hugs to both Xx


----------



## lauz_1982 (Dec 14, 2009)

Awww what a teeny wee soul she is!

Big congratulations to them all.

Sending love, wishing for health and all our best wishes!

Laura


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

Congratulations glad to hear she is doing so well she is a cute little one....Jill


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

thank you so much for all the postive thooughts and messages they mean so much xx

we are doing well, had to have the uv light on as she was getting a wee bit jaundice but only for a few hours. she is still breathing on her own so not surprising she was getting a little tired!
i am managing to express (finally! lol) she gets 0.3ml an hour!! and me and oh have both fed her through the syringe and tiny tube into her tummy- which has had too be taped to the air tube on her nose, she kept pulling it out!
im still a little uncomfy walking too much, get my stitches out tomorrow not looking forward to that!

OH is just off to collect his sister off the train and bring me back a mcds! hehe sick of hospital food.

could someone go onto babyandbump.com in second trimmester iv made a thread my username divadexie, i cant do pics but if someone could post one onto there that would be great.

xx


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

PoisonGirl said:


> thank you so much for all the postive thooughts and messages they mean so much xx
> 
> we are doing well, had to have the uv light on as she was getting a wee bit jaundice but only for a few hours. she is still breathing on her own so not surprising she was getting a little tired!
> i am managing to express (finally! lol) she gets 0.3ml an hour!! and me and oh have both fed her through the syringe and tiny tube into her tummy- which has had too be taped to the air tube on her nose, she kept pulling it out!
> ...


I am so glad to hear you and your baby girl are doing well. She is amazing soo tiny. Congratulations.


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

PoisonGirl said:


> could someone go onto babyandbump.com in second trimmester iv made a thread my username divadexie, i cant do pics but if someone could post one onto there that would be great.
> 
> xx


Done it xxxx


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

congratulations.xxx


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

PoisonGirl said:


> thank you so much for all the postive thooughts and messages they mean so much xx
> 
> we are doing well, had to have the uv light on as she was getting a wee bit jaundice but only for a few hours. she is still breathing on her own so not surprising she was getting a little tired!
> i am managing to express (finally! lol) she gets 0.3ml an hour!! and me and oh have both fed her through the syringe and tiny tube into her tummy- which has had too be taped to the air tube on her nose, she kept pulling it out!
> ...


She sounds amazing hun, what a little fighter. little monkey pulling her tubes out

Im really pleased to hear shes doing so well


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

Glad to hear she is doing well :thumbup:


----------



## staflove (Sep 4, 2008)

Aww well done to both of them, tell her were all thinking of her


----------



## MADCAT (Nov 21, 2008)

Congratulations glad to hear she is doing well  xxx


----------



## Karsie (Jun 12, 2009)

How are you all today? Hope your little fighter is still doing you proud


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

aww congratulations to you both,,,, shes a cutie and a fighter :thumbup:


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

She certainly is a strong girl 
She is now up to 0.8ml of milk an hour. Still breathing on her own and does need the uv lights the odd night but its just to make sure her jaundice levels stay low.

They took my stitches out today (lol it was really tickly!) and discharged me -thank god I was going mental being stuck in the hospital!

Me and OH have come home for the night, it is such a horrible feeling being so many miles away from our little girl but I know she is under the very best of care.
We go back tomorrow they have given us a relatives room for the weekend and because we are so far away it will be no problem staying when we are up.

I'm absolutely shattered, looking forward to a night in my own bed and cuddles from OH (was horrible having to sleep on my own for so many nights!) 

Soo glad to see Dixie and Dave, Dix peed all over the ground when we picked her up and Dave wagged his tail so hard he nearly fell over!


We also have picked a name for our girl- it wouldn't have felt right leaving her behind with no name. She is Anna Rebecca.


----------



## brackensmom (Jun 15, 2009)

aw bless what a lovely name you have chosen for your little fighing girl, glad you are home but understand must be hard leaving Anna Rebecca, have a good nights sleep.


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

What a lovely name hun!! Bet you're glad to be home in your own envionment 

Has she been weighed since? Just wondering if her weight has gone up


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

PoisonGirl said:


> She certainly is a strong girl
> She is now up to 0.8ml of milk an hour. Still breathing on her own and does need the uv lights the odd night but its just to make sure her jaundice levels stay low.
> 
> They took my stitches out today (lol it was really tickly!) and discharged me -thank god I was going mental being stuck in the hospital!
> ...


Im soo glad shes doing well and such a lovely name you have chosen x


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

Lovely name duck x


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I'm glad she's doing well and Anna is a lovely name


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

loving the name hun xxxx


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

That's a beautiful name for a beautiful little girl!


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

I love the old names coming back again, my mate called her son Billy, I do love them. Anna is a lovely name, so cute for a cute baby. :thumbup:


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

They wont weigh her until she is a bit older as it means having to take her out the incubator- even when they change her bedding someone lifts her up and someone on the other side swaps the blankets over so shes unsettled for as least time as possible- the less she is stimulated the more energy she keeps for growing stronger.

I will try and put some more pics up later x


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

Bless her please send my love


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

I'm so glad everything is going well for you and your beautiful daughter. What a lovely name you have chosen for her, she is so tiny such a fighter. Please keep us updated when you can, and you take care of yourself once again, many congratulations to you and your partner and of course Louis on your baby girl


----------



## Indie (Nov 6, 2007)

Congratulations i don't come on for days and it all happens. I hope you are feeling ok and Anna continues to do do well, brings back loads of memories xxxxxx


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Anna is a lovely name 

There was once a small currency in India - a little penny, called an 'anna'. She is most definitely a little penny.... but worth a million!!!


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Congratulations.
Anna Rebecca is a beautiful nme for a perfect litle girl.
She sounds a real little fighter and so strong.
Myfonest wishes to you and your family.


----------



## Baby British (Jan 24, 2010)

Only just saw this thread

Such a tiny but beautiful and strong girly you must be sooo proud. Massive congratulations to you and welcome to the world little un' xxx


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

What a beautiful name for a remarkable tiny baby 

xx


----------



## mitch4 (Oct 31, 2009)

Oh my so early

What a littlie 

Special thoughts for both mum and baby xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## nikkix5 (Feb 24, 2010)

Congratulation, a little bundle of joy to love & cherish.
Beautiful name & such a strong little girl.
Well done Mummy & Daddy. :thumbup:


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

Sorry its a bit big, couldn't be bothered uploading to tinypic so just coppied it from FB


----------



## sketch (Sep 19, 2009)

How beautiful, many congratulations hunny, we are all very proud of you, well done, and keep us posted sweetie,
Love to all
xxxx


----------



## GillyR (Nov 2, 2009)

ohhhh how did i miss this !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Congratulations !!!!!!!!!!
She is stunning, a beautiful name for a beautiful little girl xxxxx Stay strong little one.

Hope you are ok ? take care, and get plenty of rest xxxx


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

I'm doing well, its still a bit uncomfortable especially when its getting close to 'drugs' time Lol had to get OH to get me juice this morning to take my tablets in bed as I couldn't get down the stairs! 

She had a very settled night, and is now up to 1.1ml of milk an hour


----------



## Mum2Alfie (Jan 4, 2010)

Awwww she is gorgious!!! Congratulations! Hope she is doing well!

Sorry only just saw this thread!!

She looks like she is doing well. Hope you are ok as well.

What a beautiful name!

Congrats hun!


----------



## GillyR (Nov 2, 2009)

aww bless ya - take it easy hun.

Just read only two hours needed for assisted breathing :thumbup:
clever little lady !! fantastic. You have one strong little daugther 
Feeding well too xxx all good hunxxx


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

She's beautiful and I'm glad she's doing well. You take it easy as well


----------



## willa (Jan 16, 2010)

She's so cute  Aww those tiny fingers !


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

That's us off back to edinburgh for the weekend. Don't have a patientline tv in the relatives rom so I doubt I will be back on until we come home probably monday.
Thanks again for your messages it means alot to me and OH 

xxx


----------



## Becki&Daisy (Oct 22, 2009)

What a beautiful baby girl and a suitably beautiful name!!!

Congratulations!!
Glad all is well and you're all okay


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

I missed this thread too  Thanks to whoever bumped it for me to see it :thumbup:

Congratulations to you and your OH :thumbup:

Love the name and the photos, thank you xx

Take care of yourself and prayers for your little one xxx


----------



## shutterspeed (Mar 23, 2010)

So tiny!! she should be in your womb still!!
But I guess she was ready to embrace the world.
Lovely name! Grow hunny, grow and become a strong woman!!


----------



## noogsy (Aug 20, 2009)

congratulations to mum and dad,
im glad your beautiful little girl is doing well,
our grand baby is due on the 21st of july 
try to take a moment every day to be nice to yourself 
you and hubby must be shattered xxxx
noogsy x


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Glad to hear she's going from strength to strength, this baby is gonna be ready for anything lol!

Hope all goes well over the weekend and I look forward to seeing more good news on monday  have a good weekend!


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Have a lovely weekend hun I'm sure she'll continue to grow stronger by the day


----------



## Matrix/Logan (May 7, 2009)

What a strong little girl, may God walk the daily path with her and bring her home big and even stronger. All these things happen for a reason and you have a very blessed life to have such a beautiful, strong and determined little lady to spend it with. X X X X


----------



## francesandjon (Jun 3, 2009)

Glad she is still doing well, love your choice of name!


----------



## mitch4 (Oct 31, 2009)

great to hear how well she and you are doing xxxxxxxx


----------



## mitch4 (Oct 31, 2009)

just popped back to see the name and wow beautiful names xxxxxxxx


----------



## staceydawlz (Jun 8, 2009)

oh congratz she looks lovely all fingers and hopes crossed for u she is beautiful sorry i just caught up with the thread...gorgeous baby!! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

Just home so a quick update before we're off to OH mum for dinner.

Anna has been doing really well, there has been a few downs, as expected- they tried to fit a long line (like for a drip but the bit that goes in the vein is much longer) on saturday and it just overexhausted her so she had to go back on the ventilator. She had a blood transfusion yesterday to boost her energy and it worked Very well her colour became much better and she is more active, when I went in to see her thismorning she was already off the ventialtior and back onto the cpap (just air) .

And, when we went to see her to say goodbye I noticed her eyes are starting to open!


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

Glad to hear she is doing well. How are you bearing up ?? You must be exhausted xxx


----------



## kelseye (Aug 16, 2009)

how cute  congratulations to you both she is so tiny.


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

I'm so happy for you, Anna Rebecca is beautiful and so strong.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I'm glad she's doing better.


----------



## Jackie99 (Mar 5, 2010)

Pleased to hear Anna is improving day by day 

Bet you cannot wait to show her to Dave and Dixie


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

I am absolutely shattered.

I ended up getting re-admitted on friday when we got back as my blood pressure was high again. The medication they had reduced me from 3 a day to 2, and it wasnt working even when they gave me double. So now Im on something else for another week or so. I was SO annoyed at being stuck in again, and kept up until 3am! because we didn't get back until late and I had to wait around for ages each time. 
Because of that I never got a chance to express any milk so by saturday it had gone well down again that was really stressing me out because she needs it so much, and can absloutely not go onto formula her wee tummy just isnt strong enough.
Now I'm having to express at least every 3 hours (in the night too) so that combined with not being able to sleep in the uncomfy bed in the relatives room, the tiredness from traveling back and forward (2hour journey) and eating not so great food. So yeah, pretty shattered really!

Glad to be home with my dogs and my comfy bed Lol. I'm back up for the day tomorrow, then staying there with my mum on wed night, then going back up for sat night and taking it from there.

It's worth it though :001_wub:


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Good to hear Anna is doing well.

It sounds like you are having a tough time though - I hope you get some rest and manage a bit more sleep.
Make sure you take good care of yourself.

And yes she is definately worth it :001_wub:


----------



## Matrix/Logan (May 7, 2009)

Well done hun, keep going it is hard i know but well worth it obviously, my nephew was born at 27 weeks weighing 1 lb 3 oz. He is 13 now and doing fab, my sister-in-law had to stay at hosp on amd off for 3 months, then he cam home on oxygen. 

Very hard work but the first steps and words are so precious, just keep thinking of them and that will give you the strength to keep going. :thumbup:


----------



## Karsie (Jun 12, 2009)

Good morning

Hows is your little one doing today? Hope she is still amazing everyone


----------



## vickie1985 (Feb 18, 2009)

pleased to hear shes getting stronger by the day!!

just seen the other piccy and she reminds me of my niece in law 14 years ago now! she was born 18 weeks early and as we say now....with the only effect been that shes a typical 14 year old lol

oh and the odd scar from tubes etc, but i think they look cute as its a nice reminder of how strong she was


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

Here she is at 9 days old.










She had to have the ventilator back on for 2 days at the weekend because she just got over tired (which we were told would happen) when they tried to put a longline in her arm (not going to do that anymore) then she had a blood transfusion on sunday which gave her such an energy boost by the time I got back down to the unit on monday morning she was off the ventilator and wriggling around alot more


----------



## EmsBuddy (Mar 30, 2010)

Awww, she has grew a lot since she was born just by looking at the pictures.

She sounds as if she is getting stronger and stronger each day!! :thumbup:

Hope you are taking good care of yourself too, its easy to lose track of yourself when you are placed within this situation!!

huge hugs xx


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

Awwwww she's a Peach xx

Bet you are shattered, it must be really stressful, look after yourself and get plenty of rest (i know that's easier said than done x) and drink LOTS of fluid and snack alot to help with milk production xxxx


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

Ooh no one told me to snack alot, thanks  hehe
I don't think I have ever drank as much water in my life! Lol
Going to get some brewers yeast tablets tomorrow that help with milk too.

I am soo shattered. I have to express milk at least every 2-3 hours in the day, and at least once or twice overnight, that added with the traveling (2hours to get there from here) and I don't travel too well. Then added with not sleeping because I get faar too hot, but too cold with the window open, and needing to go to the loo from all the drinking water LOL I do make sure I get a decent sleep in the night and eating cereal bars and things for a bit of energy.
I guess I am only going to get more tired, I rekon it is going to be at least 10 weeks before they will transfer Anna to the nearest hospital. But, we have friends moving back to edinburgh next week so once theyr settled I have somewhere to stay whenever I need to.


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

The rest is important too so try and let other people help out as much as they can xx Small regular meals/snacks will help with your energy levels aswell 

Have you got an electric or a hand expresser ??


----------



## Bearpaw (Dec 10, 2009)

Oh bless,just seen this thread.....
Congrats to you and your family!!!
What a beautiful early surprise.Gorgeous name and glad to hear she is doing really well,what a fighter!
Be gentle on yourself,eat and drink often and get plenty of rest.
Best wishes Tinaxxxxx


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

both, the hand one wasnt up to much, but the electric one is quite noisy so I use the hand one at hospital when its late! lol there are also two hospital electric ones down on the unit in a seperate room.


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

PoisonGirl said:


> both, the hand one wasnt up to much, but the electric one is quite noisy so I use the hand one at hospital when its late! lol there are also two hospital electric ones down on the unit in a seperate room.


Cool, the electric ones are a bit more productive i think xx If it gets a bit much then the old cabbage leaves down the bra thing really does work 

Does the unit have a milk donation scheme ?, i know Addenbrookes do where Mums can donate their excess milk for preemies :thumbup:


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

I KNOW PRINCESS ANNE HOSPITAL DID A THING WHERE YOU COULD DONATE MILK SO YOU DIDNT LOSS YOUR MILK FLOW. aHHH CONGRATS WOW SO DIDDY LOVE AND BEST WISHES. I THOUGHT I WAS SMALL WHEN BORN AT 3 POUNDS 4 ONCES. MAKES MY SISTERS 13 POUNDS AND 8 ONCES A MONSTER. X


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

Aww congratulations on her! She is adorable, and already looks much stronger in the last photo you posted. Hope it continues.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

She's looking so much better already. Hopefully she continues to get stronger


----------



## Indie (Nov 6, 2007)

I aggree she is so much pinker in that last photo. So glad she's getting stronger. If you ever need a chat just pm me, my last one was born 2 1/2 hours away so i no what it's like with all the travelling after a c section xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Great she is doing so well and looking much better. Shame she is so far from home but it wont be for long and you are able to be with her.

Forgot to mention, in fact just twigged myself - 
she was born on my birthday :thumbup:


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

She looks gorgeous in the new picture, all pink and healthy.

You must be eoionally and physically exhusted.

Great advice from Rainybow.

Try and get as many people as possible to do the everyday stuff and concentrate on looking after yourself and Anna.

Has Louis (hope I've got that right) met her yet?


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

Almost right, but hes spelled Lewis. Same as my OH yep that is confusing at times! Lol
He has met her but Im not sure he really took it all in infact when I came home he asked me if they had put the baby back in my tummy :lol: theres lots to explain to him but he does now understand that she needs lots of doctors to look after her because she is small.

Little update on Anna, she was doing really well until today her breathing and heart rate kept dipping, a sign she was getting ovetired so back onto the ventilatior for a rest. She has gone and got another wee infection but the antibiotics are helping with that already. She had to have a scan which showed that the tube from te ventilator wasn't quite in the right place so I spent alot of time waiting for them to finish as I would have been in the way so didn't really get to see her alot today.
BUT- when I did, she has got both her eyes open now   She doesn't open them much - a sleeping baby is a growing baby afterall- but it was amazing.
Tonight she may be having a lumbar puncture to test the fluid. Quite scary and I feel like I should have stayed but they wouldn't have let me be in the room when it happened and I need to rest so I am now home until saturday night which feels like an age away!

We have started talking to a couple who's baby girl has been in there a month already, and had to have surgery on her intestines as they were so infected, they were told there may be nothing they could do but thankfully Khloe is doing well. I gave the girl my number today so hopefully the 4 of us can meet up on saturday and go for a drive and get some tea and have a talk, its good having people to talk to who are going through it and know how you feel.

Hopefully get some more pics up later, thanks again for all the messages xxxx

heres one off the hospital baby diary


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

i'd get some Nipple cream if you havnt already, expressing made mine sore ,i felt like a cow doing it all the time . Sadly alot of mine went down the sink as he was only taking a mls at a time down the tube. I think now they do a donation tho which is fab!

Glad shes getting stronger the pics on facebook are amazing, shes looking really good.xx


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Thank you for the update, PG... I can't imagine how difficult it must be for you, but so pleased that little penny Anna is doing so well. xxx


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

She's such a cute thing girl, hope that things keep going well for you All.

xx


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

PoisonGirl said:


> Almost right, but hes spelled Lewis. Same as my OH yep that is confusing at times! Lol
> He has met her but Im not sure he really took it all in infact when I came home he asked me if they had put the baby back in my tummy :lol: theres lots to explain to him but he does now understand that she needs lots of doctors to look after her because she is small.


Im impressed I was almost right :thumbup: Bless him it must be a lot for him to try and understand - sounds like he's doing really well. You must be proud of him.

Thx for the update on Anna - she sounds like a real fighter.
It must of been a wonderful moment to see her eyes open :001_wub:
Good to hear you are having a rest tomorrow, take care of yourself.
Like you say you need to let the doctors do their job and look after little Anna.


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

Lewis has been so good. Infact he didn't want to come home tomorrow! Lol. He was at my grans after playgroup today as OH has gone back to work 5 days a week, then my gran was going to take him to my mums and he didn't want to go.

We have our appointment to register Anna's birth tomorrow I can't wait  She will have OH surname but her hospital records will stay under my surname so they are in the same place. 

I am looking forward to my rest, we are going back up on saturday after OH work, have to take Dixie to my dads and Lewis to my sisters but that's on the way. Looking forward to spending some time with OH away from home too, it was nice the other night taking our tea (almost free kebabs from where he use to work Lol) went over the forth bridge to a wee carpark looking out over the water  Think we may stay sunday night too if my mum can pick Lewis up as my sister has work. It does sound so unsettling for him, but he is just taking it all in his stride hes not been bothered about being at various peoples houses infact he loves it! Hopefully get him up to his grans in glasgow for next weekend he can go and be spoilt rotten there Lol its hard me not driving and there being no direct trains, I cant travel that far on a bus but I think soon I will have to start getting the bus to lockerbie and getting the train up in the start of the week, and we have friends moving back to edinburgh who have offered up sleeping space too.


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

One of the pictures I took today :001_wub:


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

She's beautiful. It must be great to see her getting better and her eyes opening.


----------



## wooliewoo (May 27, 2008)

Thanks for update......she is gorgeous bless her.:thumbup:

When i had my 2nd, my daughter was nearly 5 and she loved moving from house to house she would visit and tell me all about it. Think it was a wise move to have family & friends offering................OH left her to pick her own clothes each morning and some of the outfits were quite comical:scared:

Big hugs to you all and lots of positive energy for Anna xxxxx


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Thx for the new picture.
It's lovely to see her having a little look at the world.
Good to hear Lewis is enjoying his adventures.
Enjoy your trip to register Anna'a birth.


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Hey! Im so sorry for being a week behind!!!!  
I cant believe how small she was!! shes grown so much in a week!!! 
What a little sweetie! Such a strong little thing! Welcome to the world!

I hope you are doing well too poison girl? keep strong just think of when you get to bring ur little one home! itll be all worth it!   

sending hugs and loves xxxx


----------



## madferrit* (Sep 17, 2009)

Oh wow she's so tiny!!
Congratulations hun hope your all well


----------



## lifeizsweet (Jun 7, 2009)

I know nothing about babies,

Glad to hear she's doing well - when do you get to take her home?


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

They won't give us any sort of time on things that big, at the moment its just taking one day at a time and waiting for her to get stronger.
I know she is in the best place to get all the care she needs, and that bringing her home is that far away I concentrate on the milestones that come between now and then.
It is so amaing when she reaches them its like mini goals, I feed her (through a tube and syringe) well me and OH take it in turns. I get to hold her hand and 'comfort hold' her- one hand gently round her head and the other around the bottom of her feet. 
I rekon the next one (scary!) will be starting to change the nappies and OMG she can certainly poop! Lol!
The one I am most looking forward to is being able to hold her. It hurts that I haven't held her yet, she was rushed off so quickly when she was born I didn't even get to see her, but I know it was more important that she didn't get cold, and had the care she needed.
Anna is the smallest baby in the whole NNU, quite a few of the other's have cuddles and while I am happy for those parents it makes me a bit sad that I have no idea how long it will be, certainly not until she has put on a bit more weight though. And I asked another mum if she cried when she got to hold her daughter, because I know I will!!

Will try and get some more pics up soon


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

I think you are being so amazing 
I'm so impressed with your strength.
It must be so hard not to be able to give her a cuddle.
But as you said she's getting the best care and growing stronger.
I thinks it's great you can comfort hold and feed her.
I never thought I'd hear someone say they were looking forward to nappy changes :lol:


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

Just a wee update- Anna is now only getting milk and is no longer on a drip! (it was to give her the extra nutrients as they built up the amount of milk) she is up to 2.9ml/hr milk it will go up to 3.4 tomorrow


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

That's brilliant.


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

PoisonGirl said:


> Just a wee update- Anna is now only getting milk and is no longer on a drip! (it was to give her the extra nutrients as they built up the amount of milk) she is up to 2.9ml/hr milk it will go up to 3.4 tomorrow


That's an amazing jump considering she's only nearly 2 weeks old! She's making amazing progress


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

don;t know how i missed this, but i did!  snuck one in on me,  

poor mite, what a way to enter the world! 
and U have not had an easy time either  
i am so glad that she began breathing soon after birth, thats a wonderful sign. 
i hope that she keeps gaining steadily, and U heal quickly - i know U are just aching to hold her. 

i;ll be thinking of all of U - it sounds as tho Ur family have been helpful, that is so comforting at these times of worry + stress! 
take good care of Urself, hun - i cannot wait to see her next progress. :thumbup: 

congratulations - a kiss to the wee one, 
--- terry


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

Our families have been absolutely fantastic, we could not have done it without them!

We are going to have a big party in our new house, when Anna is home and each of the family will get a potrait in a frame of Anna with a personalised card to say thankyou


----------



## Clare7435 (Dec 17, 2009)

Wow I just updated ,,,what amazing progress she's making...and what amazing sregnth you're keeping....I know it's hard for you not being able to hold her but just think of the time you'll be able too....I'm sure she'll be showerd with many hugs as soon as is allowed.
Keeping you in my thoughts and sending lots of stregnth and hugs for you ....plus a cuddle to add to the list when you can....
Clare xx


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

You know the one thing that terrifies me?
When someone makes a comment about babysitting! 
When am I ever going to want one of those??!! 
OH mum said something about Carol and Karen (her best friends, have been around since before OH was born and are like family) arguing who was having first babysitting between them, and I replied ''well its going to be a long long time she has lots of cuddles to make up''
At the moment even just the thought (and even now just typing this!) sends cold shivers up my back she will be going nowhere! Lol!


----------



## Clare7435 (Dec 17, 2009)

PoisonGirl said:


> You know the one thing that terrifies me?
> When someone makes a comment about babysitting!
> When am I ever going to want one of those??!!
> OH mum said something about Carol and Karen (her best friends, have been around since before OH was born and are like family) arguing who was having first babysitting between them, and I replied ''well its going to be a long long time she has lots of cuddles to make up''
> At the moment even just the thought (and even now just typing this!) sends cold shivers up my back she will be going nowhere! Lol!


My god they really must be living in cloud cookoo and bless them, I know it's nice to have the offer but I can see where you're coming from. Mine where perfectly ok when they came home but I wouldn't leave them for even 5 minutes ....in fact I didn't leave any of them with anyne other than oh till about a year old so if I'd had one as tiny as your little princess I would have been ten times wors lol


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

they are just thinking ahead, hun - 
 in a year or two (or 3...) when U have made-up the cuddle-deprivation, :lol: 
U will be happy to have a trusted person to mind the infant for a short time - 
even if its only while U go to the hair-salon  
get lots of sleep, baby-girl, to grow strong... 

-- t


----------



## Clare7435 (Dec 17, 2009)

leashedForLife said:


> they are just thinking ahead, hun -
> in a year or two (or 3...) when U have made-up the cuddle-deprivation, :lol:
> U will be happy to have a trusted person to mind the infant for a short time -
> even if its only while U go to the hair-salon
> ...


HAHA as soon as mine hit toddler stage...terrible 2's whatever it's called it didn't matter wo asked to babysit.....I had their bags packed before the sentence ''do you need a babysitter'' was out their mouth....:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Brilliant to hear that Anna is on milk only :thumbup: She really is an amazing little girl.

A party to celebrate everything sounds like a lovely idea and I'm sure they will treasure their portraits of Anna.

Very kind of them to offer to babysit, just a bit soon though :lol: :lol:- maybe in a year or 2 as leashedforlife says :lol:


----------



## missyme (May 28, 2008)

congratulations hun just logged in she is amazing soo cute glad your doing well xxxxxxx


----------



## KateandCasper (May 29, 2009)

Just wanted to say congratulations, my 2nd was very poorly and premature and was in scbu. The day I went home and left her there was so difficult, like my heart was breaking. You are being very strong and coping brilliantly, the day you get to hold her for the first time will be etched in your mind for ever - it makes it 100 times more special because she has fought so hard to get to that place and you have waited so long for that cuddle. Im sure it will come soon - congratulations again xx


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

Keep your chin up chick, you are doing a brilliant job, the wait will be worth it when you can give her that first squeeze


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

Thank you 
It certainly doesn't get easier coming home!
OH is great he keeps saying/doing things to cheer me up but mostly on the way home I just don't look happy.
My mum, gran and sister went up to see her today and I almost changed my mind and told her to come back for me but it's the travelling making me exhausted and she wanted to go shopping too so it would have been a long day (even though I could have just stayed at the NNU) so I decided just to get lots of rest. Which I did then payed the price my son made a right mess in his room Lol!

Tomorrow I get to go see our new house - its odd, we 'own' a house and haven't even seen it yet! Lol I do trust OH's dad on this though and can't wait to see it - pictures will be up tomorrow  

Wednesday we are up to edinburgh for the day, and wee Lewis's dad has offered to take him until we come home at the weekend, which will be good for Lewy to go and see his wee 1/2 sister Jess and I can get some more rest, and do a little bit of packing I think I will start with Anna's things


----------



## Mum2Alfie (Jan 4, 2010)

PoisonGirl said:


> Just a wee update- Anna is now only getting milk and is no longer on a drip! (it was to give her the extra nutrients as they built up the amount of milk) she is up to 2.9ml/hr milk it will go up to 3.4 tomorrow


Oh this is great news hun! She is doing so well. Its not gonna be long before you can take her home if she continues on such a remarkable path!


----------



## Matrix/Logan (May 7, 2009)

You are all doing fantastically well, i know first hand the stress that a prem baby can put on a family and you are all coping very well. You must carry on and get your rest so you keep your strength up for your little girl. X X X


----------

